# Hair snake



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hair snake swimming in water.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is the line still clogged!?!?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

No just started draining


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Que jaws theme::unn Dunn::::


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I know the old urban legend everyone talks about is the condoms they pulled out and created some sort of awkward situation, but I really did pull a giant wad of blonde hair out of a 2" shower drain (all mostly caught on the strainer) in a home that was less than five years old. 

The brunette housewife just stared for a second with a look that scared me. She excused herself politely and left the room. I heard her yelling on the phone in the other room so I cleaned up and left without saying anything. 

Sent an invoice in the mail and it was paid promptly.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

We had one that was a remodel took out the drum trap and ran pvc to cast iron stack. Boss gets a call couple months after job is done that tub is plugged. What did you guys do? Tile guy plug trap go to job and apprentice pulls waste and overflow stopper and out comes a 4 foot was of hair. Homeowner says what can I do...apprentice says cut your hair. Next time we are there she had a butch cut!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just pulled a 2' hair snake out of a kitchen sink drain with the k50 on Friday. Customer got pissed at his ex for it.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> I know the old urban legend everyone talks about is the condoms they pulled out and created some sort of awkward situation, but I really did pull a giant wad of blonde hair out of a 2" shower drain (all mostly caught on the strainer) in a home that was less than five years old.
> 
> The brunette housewife just stared for a second with a look that scared me. She excused herself politely and left the room. I heard her yelling on the phone in the other room so I cleaned up and left without saying anything.
> 
> Sent an invoice in the mail and it was paid promptly.


i know of at least one divorce because of what was on the end of my auger.:laughing:


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

A bit late and not hair..... But I remember 2 of my favorite drain pulls that I still laugh at.

1. Me standing on a roof holding up and streched out GIANT pair of granny panties like a grand sail showing the customer what the clog was. Then realizing that there were some nieghbors that had gathered to see what i was doing. I think the old man still stays locked in his house so he doesnt have to see the nieghbors again from embaressment. Oops...

2. Climbing down from the roof the male customer asks "What was the clog". I hold up a pair of black mens bikini underwear........ He flies into the house(this guy was moving!!!) I continue to pick up my gear and clean up. As i walk inside the home to present the bill...........
He is SCREAMING on the phone to his wife!!!!!!! He never owned a pair of mens black bikini underwear! My eyes went wide and i just softly placed the bill on the counter. I didnt say anything to him, just slowly turned and walked out quitely. Have no idea what happend after and a check was recieved in a few days.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> A bit late and not hair..... But I remember 2 of my favorite drain pulls that I still laugh at.
> 
> 1. Me standing on a roof......
> 
> 2. Climbing down from the roof ......













Yep. You're a Florida plumber.....


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Worst one I had was standing with male owner camera down looking at condoms and wrappers not sure if it was his wife or daughter but it was not a comfortable situation for me.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha yeah, that and the white mice!!!! Wife says "No one in this house uses those".


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Same with baby wipes right


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i know of at least one divorce because of what was on the end of my auger.:laughing:


yup ditto on that one...... i had a call for a clogged main line .. they were on septic . i locate the septic cover and dig it up and pull the lid.. the homeowner male comes over and goes "so how does it look" i say well there are a lot of items that have been flushed down into the septic that shouldn't be. .. condoms and pads and tampons and apparently underwear.. the wife who has never lived at a property with a septic is using bleach and antibacterial soaps.... i collected me fee and left .. as i was leaving he was on the phone with the wife ... i can only assume the talk that has happened...

second one here three months ago .. i replaced a burnt out sewage ejection pump due to pads... well three days later im back there again because there is a smell .. the pump was clogged again .. i pulled the pump and removed the pads again .. mom said she had the talk with her daughters .. she asked me to save the items and come back to the house at 4pm .. i did and when i arrived her three daughters were home .. mom laid a town on the table and i laid the roll of paper towels with the evidence rolled in it on the table and then unrolled it and held it up saying to them "this does not get flushed ..the only thing that gets flushed is poop . pee and toilet paper.." .. the girl's faces were red .. mom tipped me $100 for that


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Had some brown mice today.

I told them to sprinkle D-Con in the drain every couple weeks.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

LMAO....... You guys are a trip!!


----------

